# Middle name for Hannah?



## aaaaa

Hi Ladies, 
What do you all think of Hannah Elizabeth?

Have any better ideas for middle names? By the way, our last name is one syllable and very common, if it helps.


----------



## romeo.juliet

I like how that sounds. It's very pretty. My dad's gf's daughter is Hannah Nicole which I liked too lol. hannah is a gorgeous name and probably goes with everything :)


----------



## sarah1989

1 Syllable:
Hannah Grace
Hannah Ruth
Hannah Jean
Hannah Mae
Hannah Leigh
Hannah Kate
Hannah Bree
Hannah Beth

2 Syllable:
Hannah Lucy
Hannah Kelly
Hannah Leann
Hannah Raquel
Hannah Marie

Other:
Hannah Danielle
Hannah Catriona
Hannah Genevieve
Hannah Josephine


----------



## Mommy2234

My grandmothers name was Hannah Elizabeth! And my name is Hannah Claire :) I love my name.. it's not as common as Elizabeth and I think Hannah Claire is really pretty. Claire isn't popular at all so when I tell people they always say, aw, that's a really sweet name!


----------



## bbyno1

I like Hannah Louise


----------



## CuddleBunny

Before I even opened the thread I was thinking "Hannah Elizabeth".

I think it's beautiful :)


----------



## sjxoxo

I like Hannah Elizabeth! I know a Hannah Kate and a Hannah Brinn.


----------



## bubblebath

Hannah Antoinette
Hannah Beatrice
Hannah Collette
Hannah Loureth 
Hannah Yvette
Hannah Margarette


----------



## millytint

Hannah Victoria!


----------



## Waiting4bb

Hannah Rose :) That's my middle name!


----------



## thentherewere

My sister is Hannah Mary and I think it has a lovely sound to it personally.

Amy x


----------



## shelleney

My name is Hannah Louise :thumbup:

But I think that Hannah Elizabeth sounds lovely :flower:


----------



## MrsMystery

I love Hannah Mae and Hannah Claire. Very pretty and very classic names!


----------



## x__amour

I like it. :)

I also like Grace and Marie. :flow:


----------



## keepthefaithx

I like hannah danielle


----------



## miss_if_only

Hannah Montana (just kidding!)

I think Hannah Elizabeth is lovely.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Love It! :)


----------



## Skywalkersmum

I like Hannah Claire :D Hannah Faye is also nice.Hannah is a pretty name and luckily goes with most other names :D


----------



## CrazyyChick.

I love Hannah Elaine<3


----------



## tashastutus

Hannah Beth

Sounds very sweet.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hannah Elizabeth is lovely and would go perfectly with a last name like Smith or Brown. :)
I also think Hannah Claire is very classic. 
My girls name is Hannah Sarah... but dh doesn't like Hannah as a first name because of Hannah Montana... :roll:... So if we have a girl, it will be Sarah Hannah... Unless I'm feeling particularly devious when they give me the paperwork... 
Just kidding! :)


----------



## aaaaa

Thanks ladies! I think we'll be going with Hannah Elizabeth. Love some of your suggestions too :flower:

By the way, hubby and I DID have the Hannah Montana discussion :haha:, but in the end figured that by the time our little girl is in school, no one her age will know who Hannah Montana is, and the TV character will be a distant memory. :thumbup:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I know a Hannah Marie which I thinks nice. Hannah rose or Hannah lily would have been my choices if Hannah was name I used. Although I do think Hannah Elizabeth is lovely too xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

aaaaa said:


> Thanks ladies! I think we'll be going with Hannah Elizabeth. Love some of your suggestions too :flower:
> 
> By the way, hubby and I DID have the Hannah Montana discussion :haha:, but in the end figured that by the time our little girl is in school, no one her age will know who Hannah Montana is, and the TV character will be a distant memory. :thumbup:

Exactly!!! I have yet to convince hubby of this. Could yours give mine a quick phone call? :haha:


----------



## LoolaBear

i think Hannah Elizabeth is lovely, my sister is Hannah Claire as another suggestion :flow:


----------



## SLCMommy

My daughter is Haylie Elizabeth. Go for it!!


----------



## lilyV

haha, sorry but this is hilarious. My gf wanted to name her daughter Hannah but couldn't find a middle name.

I know a Hannah Gabriella and that looks good to me 

gl


----------



## xx Emily xx

Heya

Hanna Elizabeth is a lovely name :) I also really like Hannah Louise and Hannah Marie 

Em xxx


----------



## butterpecan

Hannah Elizabeth is lovely.

I see some people have suggested Hannah Grace, but I say no to that one, because it's the same as naming your child Grace Grace. Hannah doesn't just mean grace, it's a word for grace (in Hebrew, it's an alternate form of Channah), and thus Hannah Grace does equal Grace Grace!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ha! I remember that, now that you say it, because we are thinking of naming our daughter Sarah Hannah. And Sarah means princess. So Sarah Hannah = Princess Grace. :)


----------



## Loz_85

sarah1989 said:


> 1 Syllable:
> Hannah Grace

Ooh - i like that "Hannah Grace"

Very pretty:kiss:


----------

